# tack ironing twill



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Does any body use a small iron to tack iron (lightly attach) adhesive twill? This would be done after the placement stitches and before the tack stitches themselves. The workflow would be to run the placement stitches, remove the hoop from the machine, place the twill and align it then lightly iron it so it will remain aligned for the tack stitches.

Can anybody recommend a good iron? I see a craft iron being sold (clover) but it does not look like a quality item.

-James Leonard


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

I have seen people use label heat presses and it worked really well.
Jason


----------



## chopper246 (Jan 27, 2008)

I use 505 adhesive. Spray letter side and apply after about 60 seconds. You can reposition if needed. Less chance of moving the garment on the hoop. It works well. You can find it on ebay for $13.95 for 17 oz can.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

When we do twill we spray with 505 temp adhevise. We never remove the hoop from the machine. I have a small applique iron but never use it. When you're running production it doesn't work.
When we spray our pieces we do it away from the machine. Then bring our applique to the machine. We actually spray in a different room. We don't want that glue to get on the machine parts.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

505 and press in place. It will stick. If you must just digitize a stitch or 2 on each element to hold it down before the real work starts.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

JAF said:


> When we do twill we spray with 505 temp adhevise. We never remove the hoop from the machine. I have a small applique iron but never use it. When you're running production it doesn't work.
> When we spray our pieces we do it away from the machine. Then bring our applique to the machine. We actually spray in a different room. We don't want that glue to get on the machine parts.


Hi,

I really want to avoid the spray adhesive if I can. Can you tell me where you bought your applique iron and why it doesn't work for you in production?

What I want to do is run my placement stitches then remove the hoop from the machine. Then place a second hoop on the machine with an identical garment to run placement stitches on that. Then I can position the applique / twill and tack iron it. Then return it to the machine to do the tack stitches then the satin / zigzag stitches.

-James Leonard


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel that there is a chance of your registration being off when you put the item back on the machine. If you feel that this is the way you want to do your letters, I would test a few pieces. I got the applique iron from the same company where I buy my thread. You might be able to find one at the fabric store.

Have you tried PSA twill? That way you don't need spray adhesive or an iron.


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:
I'm using on my shop a black & decker gizmo iron. Is a travel model with a particular function, have a extra plate for remove wrinkles (Plate open and close). This plate disperse the heat and don't damage the twill material (Meaning you have the correct temperature need it). I buyed mine on walmart, but is discontinued, but you can found some new one on ebay . Hope this tip can be helpful


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a nice iron called Hobbico I think. I have had one for quite a while. It is way better than the clover thing. It has a larger ironing surface. They are a bit pricey but more heavy duty.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip. I think the Hobbico iron is what I was looking for.

-James


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are welcome. I have had mine for quite a while so do not remember where I got it or what I paid for it. I am sure if you do a search you will find them.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I put an order in at Tower Hobbies. $17.99 for the iron and $9.99 shipping.

TowerHobbies.com | Hobbico Custom Sealing Iron

-James


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

We had bought several of the tower hobbie, and some other similar models and the most we ever got was a year out of them. I then found the Clamco Model 50: Hand Sealing Irons It is more money, but you can buy part to repair. Ours is over two years old now and still going. We use it to stick on applique all the time, with no problem, A lot of times we remove the hoop from machine to heat on. We just stitch placement stitches, pull hoop, place applique, iron, replace hoop, stitch. Once all done we press in heat press to fuse it all together. 
Hand-Held Heat Sealers : Model 50: Clamco Hand Sealing Irons : Clamco Packaging


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I usually just offset the tackdown stitch slightly to make sure it holds the twill down, then run the satin edge stitch. Once the design is completed, I hit it with the heat press for a couple of seconds just to make sure.

Something else you might want to consider depending on the size of the embroidery frame you are using - some of the small hat presses have flat plattens and/or replaceable plattens. I have a hat press someone gave us and I swapped the small flat platten on it, it will fit inside any of the larger hoops we have. I've had a couple of things that I absolutely wanted to make sure they were pressed before we completed the rest of the embroidery. I ran the tackdown, took it off the machine and press the garment on the hat press while it was still hooped.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you!

That Clamco looks like a really good iron. The Hobbico was cheap and I will use it for now, the Clamco is in notes now.

It is good to know that people are taking hoops off off the machine and then replacing them with no issues. There is a bunch of things I want to do as intermediate steps that can benefit from this.

-James


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

we bought the clamco with teflon, you can pass on that , it is just a teflon heat press sheet wrapped around it. and it worked better with it off. Clamco saleman also stated when iron is heating to store upside down, keeps some heat out of controls and heat rises would stay in iron part better, do that with all our small irons now.

It was interesting that many people use a tack stitch, we have never needed to do that.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Actually I am writing a program for CorelDRAW to both cut the twill on a plotter then make sew files for it. I made all the stitch generators optional since I can see uses for each one of them besides just sewing twill. I think the tack stitch is used when just a spray adhesive or PSA twill is used. If a heat press twill has been tacked with one of these irons I don't think it is going to move. We will definitely try just the zigzag stitch after the iron to see.

The only machine I have to test on is a Singer SES2000 so I am REALLY looking forward to getting my Toyota single head next January.

-James


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

we gave a Ioline 300, came with stitch generation program, we create most stitch files from it. I then tweak them in Pulse Illuastrator. I do create plt files in corel or cadwerx depending.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi
Just want to be sure you know that you can get PSA backing on your twill so you do not have to use an iron. PSA stands for Pressure Sensitive Adhesive. The adhesives used today do not tend to gum up your needles/threads and they work great. This is ALL we use here. We never use a hand held iron to tack anyting down. We may heat them when done with a heat press machine but we never have to iron them during production. If you need more information on PSA backing just let me know there are a few sources for out out there.

Applique Dude



jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any body use a small iron to tack iron (lightly attach) adhesive twill? This would be done after the placement stitches and before the tack stitches themselves. The workflow would be to run the placement stitches, remove the hoop from the machine, place the twill and align it then lightly iron it so it will remain aligned for the tack stitches.
> 
> ...


----------

